# Triple Seven/209 Primers in Remington 700?



## Local Boy (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a Remington 700 in-line ML that's about 10 years old.  I previously shot Pyrodex pellets & #11 primers.  

Can I shoot Triple Seven & 209 primers?  Is the nipple compatible with 209s?


----------



## CAL (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think so as 209 are large shotgun primers!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 21, 2009)

never done it before, but youll have to get it converted to 209


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 21, 2009)

#11 caps slide over the nipple and 209primers actually go inside ....and are much bigger ....... 2 totally different setups!! ....

you should be able to find some kinda 209 conversion for that rifle !


----------



## Local Boy (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks!  I will stick with #11 primers for this season.  Am I right that it would be best not to use Triple Seven with #11s?


----------



## Hunter_30540 (Sep 22, 2009)

Remington sells a 209 conversation kit. I wouldn't take anything for having the confidence of using the shot gun primers. There is more powder in one of those than a 22 shell. YOU will never have a mis-fire with a 209 primer.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 26, 2009)

i believe you can go to a gun shop and buy a new nipple that is designed for a 209.  just take your old one and tell them what you want to do.


----------



## MINNERBUG (Sep 27, 2009)

*conversion*

i have converted my rem 700 with the conversion kit


----------



## THREEJAYS (Sep 30, 2009)

Hunter_30540 said:


> Remington sells a 209 conversation kit. I wouldn't take anything for having the confidence of using the shot gun primers. There is more powder in one of those than a 22 shell. YOU will never have a mis-fire with a 209 primer.



I also changed mine about 4 yrs ago.I would not want to ever go back to caps.The only problem w/the 700 for me is that the spent caps can be a little hard to remove.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 2, 2009)

I have 2 rem 700's . 1 has the conversion , and 1 WILL have it as soon as i can find the conversion kit . Cabelas does not sell it anymore . Scott


----------



## BassWorm (Oct 13, 2009)

I just converted my cva from #11 caps to 209.
I had to change the breech plug and the firing pin and its good to go. Called CVA on a Wednesday morning and my conversion kit arrived Saturday while I was hunting.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is a link to find the conversion kit this is the one that I have on mine and it is suppost to be the best. http://armurierlavaltrie.ecrater.com/


----------



## RogerB (Oct 20, 2009)

An alternative is to convert to musket caps rather than 209s. Musket caps are much hotter than #11 caps (not quite as hot as a 209 but close) and will relalibly work with 777. You should be able to just purchase a musket cap nipple that is a direct replacement for your #11 nipple. May have to to look at Midway USA or Dixie gunworks to find it. This is what I did with my sidelocks, no more misfires!!!


----------

